# Kush Alcohol



## Draston (May 27, 2007)

Have you all tried this stuff before? Its called Kush and they carry it at my local liqueor store and have it in 3 different flavors. I picked the one bottle with herbal liqueor in it and it was colored green. It does have a different taste I'll give it that. Mix some diet coke and grenadine in it and it tastes like sweet tea .

The coolest thing about the stuff is the bottle it comes in looks straight up like a bong without the stem. It has a huge bowl at the bottle and a neck on it that is pretty long for a small bong and its made of this fogged thick glass so its nice and sturdy. Me and a friend are going to drill a hole in it and put a seal about the hole and then buy a stem online to put in it and make a real nice bong out of it.


----------

